# Australia issues travel warning against Canada



## Mike Baker (25 Jan 2008)

Australia issues travel warning against Canada




> Australia issues travel warning against Canada
> Updated Fri. Jan. 25 2008 9:23 AM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jan 2008)

So ?

*I* think that the headline is deliberatly inflamatory.......... :


----------



## GAP (25 Jan 2008)

Yah think someone went to a lot of trouble to find nasty things about Canada? Some of the stuff really stretches credibility....


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jan 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Yah think someone went to a lot of trouble to find nasty things about Canada? Some of the stuff really stretches credibility....


Very much so. Look at some of the potential disasters that can hit in Japan, Chile, and the others that done better then Canada.

 :


----------



## Trinity (25 Jan 2008)

Maybe Hale didn't have a good time in Petawawa when he was here on exchange and is
doing some extra circular writing  ;D ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2008)

Why didn't they list N.B. as an active earthquake zone?  Maybe the quakes we had back in 1982 are not recent enough....


----------



## Neill McKay (25 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Maybe the quakes we had back in 1982 are not recent enough....



Can't be that... they seem to think the FLQ are still blowing up mailboxes!


----------



## dwalter (25 Jan 2008)

So I read that expecting to see some reasons that I didn't expect, but nope. Basically a long list of things that might possibly go wrong in Canada year round. I think they should have specified the winter conditions are only applicable during certain seasons, like they did for tornadoes.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2008)

dwalter said:
			
		

> I think they should have specified the winter conditions are only applicable during certain seasons, like they did for tornadoes.



Oh, come on!  Everybody knows we have snow year round.......if you drive far enough north!!  ;D


----------



## GAP (25 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, come on!  Everybody knows we have snow year round.......if you drive far enough north!!  ;D



and not all that far north either!!


----------



## Rodahn (25 Jan 2008)

Hey; what about those of us that live in igloo's???? Year round no less..... >


----------



## karl28 (25 Jan 2008)

Yeah  nice to know that I live in such a dangerous nation  .  Thanks for the heads up Australia  :  Isn't Australia like home to the 10 most deadliest snakes ?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jan 2008)

Slow News Day.

Their website looks pretty much the same as I imagine the Government of Canada website for Travel Advisories to Australia must look like.


----------



## Dog Walker (25 Jan 2008)

Earlier this month an Australian skier Leigh Barnier was killed by an avalanche at the Big White ski resort near Kelowna, B.C. 

So this may be behind their warnings.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Jan 2008)

http://www.smartraveller.gov.au/advice_meaning.html


> How do you grade your advisories?
> There are five different levels of advice. The level we give a country reflects our overall assessment of the security situation in the destination and is designed to help you assess the level of risk you would face in that country.
> 
> In determining the level of a destination we consider the security risks and compare these to the general security threats in a large Australian city. We also take into account the capacity of a foreign government to deal with the risks. We don't employ strict formulas. At times our advice may not fit exactly within one of the levels - in such cases we will use language that is best suited to a specific situation and provides the most practical advice.
> ...



What would a comparison between Canada (exercise caution level) and Chile (be alert level) look like?

http://www.smartraveller.gov.au/zw-cgi/view/Advice/Canada


> Terrorism  - We advise you to exercise caution and monitor developments that might affect your safety in Canada because of the risk of terrorist attack.
> 
> Crime - The crime rate in Canada is similar to that in Australia.
> 
> ...



http://www.smartraveller.gov.au/zw-cgi/view/Advice/Chile


> Terrorism - Terrorism is a threat throughout the world.
> 
> Civil Unrest/Political Tension - Large demonstrations and protests occur occasionally. You should avoid all demonstrations and protests as they may turn violent. ...
> 
> ...



The major difference that jumps out at me is in Canada you watch out for icy, snowy and cold roads and in Chile you watch for muggers, landmines and crazy drivers.

What do we say about Australia? http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/report-en.asp?country=17000


----------



## Blindspot (26 Jan 2008)

Better than that, what about a comparison between Canada and Australia:

When was the last time you saw a Salt Water Croc meander up the St. Lawrence, or any of the myriad poisonous spiders and snakes that wander backyards, or baby-stealing dingos, or running out of gas in the middle of a desert or getting stung by a sting-ray or eaten by a Great White while scuba diving?


----------



## boxseats (26 Jan 2008)

It must be nice to live in a reality like Australia.  Guess that is why it is so far away.    :


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jan 2008)

In 1997, I was in Intensive Care for 24 hrs do to a spider bite. Then 4 days in hospital, followed by 7 days bedrest at home. It took me a while to get back to normal.

This happened in Bandiana, Victoria.

Creepy crawlies are just a way of life here...

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Trooper Hale (28 Jan 2008)

Damn, Trinity got me, the website is mine, I hate you guys...  
Haha, seriously though, its a pretty dodgy thing to say somewhere is dangerous because it snows there. "Look out for ice that is a result of cold weather and water" seems pretty daft to me.
Anyway, i have to go, i've got a rogue water buffalo out back stealing babies so my croc, Brutus, and i are going to go take him out.


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Jan 2008)

This whole thing has been blown out of proportion (to say the least).

If you are a citizen of a generally tropical country, snow, cold, and ice - and the dangers associated with them, will be an exotic and unprepared for danger.

If you're a citizen of Canada, the concept of deadly creepie crawlies (snakes, spiders, whatever) will be, generally, an exotic and unprepared for danger.

If you're a citizen of WHEREVER, reliant upon what makes the international news about a distant and unknown place - the fact that murders take place there concerns you - it probably shouldn't - the human race being pretty much equally murderous wherever it is found, after all - but because it's an UNKNOWN place, it concerns you.

The government of Australia, quite properly, has attempted to inform its' citizens regarding travel to Canada - what's wrong with that?


----------



## armyvern (28 Jan 2008)

Excellent post Roy.

Every country has it's faults -- and it's good points.

To inform a person who is visiting this country of some of the hazards which they may face --- is only common sense and good practise.

After all, we've got a whole thread going about CANADIAN idiots who are well-familiar with Canadian winter weather still managing to drive like fucking idiots on the 400 in Barrie causing 50 car pile-ups.

And yet, people are "offended" by the fact that the Government of Australia mentioned winter driving as a hazard to someone contemplating visiting this country who may not be fully educated as to the extent of those winter conditions?

Give me a break people. Just because someone says something about your country --- doesn't mean it's meant to offend.  Cripes, we slam our own media and government on this site often enough, yet somehow it's offensive to see another country tell travellers to "watch out for snow in Canada in the winter." What stupidity.

(And, I guess that can double for those who think we slam foreign countries. Well, we also slam our own here -- so I guess that evens out the score card a 'lil bit because we certainly aren't going on like Canada is without fault to the exclusion of all others.)


----------



## sean1 (28 Jan 2008)

Hey guys. I have to say that as an Australian if I was travelling to Canada I wouldnt even consider looking for a Dept of Foreign Affairs travel warning. Canada is a western country and I would simply use common sense in travelling, as I would at home. Sounds more like bureaucrats covering themselves from any legal backlash.


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Jan 2008)

sean1 said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I have to say that as an Australian if I was travelling to Canada I wouldnt even consider looking for a Dept of Foreign Affairs travel warning. Canada is a western country and I would simply use common sense in travelling, as I would at home. Sounds more like bureaucrats covering themselves from any legal backlash.



I disagree.

As a Canadian who HAS travelled to various places in the world, the fact that my government has recommended various inoculations against diseases my system is not used to, and has pointed out the various customs, fauna and flora with which I am unfamiliar has benefited me greatly.

I think your government is providing a good and useful service.


----------



## CougarKing (28 Jan 2008)

Haleyest of Hales! said:
			
		

> Anyway, i have to go, i've got a rogue water buffalo out back stealing babies so my croc, Brutus, and i are going to go take him out.



What about your pack of COMBAT WOMBATS?!!!!!  >

I heard those little buggers can have sharp teeth though I heard from an Aussie girl I chatted with one time she thought they looked cute.


----------



## tdr_aust (29 Jan 2008)

Combat Wombats?? Their bit trait is to dig holes for you to fall in and break your leg.

I lived in Darwin in the late 80’s. The saltwater crocs were relatively harmless to locals, as they seem at that time to have a desire for tourists, specifically ones from the US. 

As for most of the other little creepy crawly types, I now live in the semi desert region and it has a few unfriendlies, but that is really restricted to the Death Adder and the Western and Eastern brown snakes. I just ignore the spider ones, red backs and white tails too common.
On my property I have only come across 3 brown snakes in 15 years, two ended up feeding the local ants, the other was doing the 100 yard sprint through my stable yards with a stallion and cat after it. The yard rails stopped the horse and the cat chickened out when he lost his horse back up.

I only have a few of the crawlies about. A couple of Bluetongue Lizards in the hay shed, that steal the stable cat’s food and a Bearded Dragon hanging about in a rubbish pile. He does go bright red all over during the mating season and it can be a bit unnerving.


Some of my locals
Bearded Dragon






Bluetongue Lizard - he is just finishing off some cat food





So over here you just get use to living with them..


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Jan 2008)

The DFAT site is good, a bit over the top, but check out the USA or the UK, NI for that matter. Also search for regional countries around this neck of the woods, like Indonesia or The Philippines. 

As much as Canada is basically safe, considering many here have never seen snow or experienced cold lower than at worst -2C, they need to know, and this is done thru the site. 

Canada a terrorist haven? I don't think so, but the threat exists in the west, thats a fact, and people must be informed. Fact, there is baddies in Canada right now plotting anad planning for some serious sick acts. Those that don't think so, are blind.

Noting about hockey puck related head wounds though


----------



## Roy Harding (29 Jan 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Noting about hockey puck related head wounds though



Or Screech induced trauma ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jan 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Or Screech induced trauma ...



You had to tell them about the Newfie Weapon of Mass Trauma


----------



## Trooper Hale (2 Feb 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Or Screech induced trauma ...



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
 :'( I hoped i'd never hear that word again. I'm struggling to think of words to write because i'm trying to remember what i did after half a dozen shots of it. I think i was sick and very drunk actually. And i may have danced like an idiot down the corridors of F16 in sunny Petawawa....But then again, i do that when i drink Bundaberg Rum too.
Hmm, its not that bad a memory really...


----------

